# Slingshot vs Aerosol Cans



## iamvespucci (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,

First time posting here! I have been wanting to puncture some spray cans with a slingshot (I've always had great fun doing this with a bow) and I had a few questions:

1. Is this even possible?

2. What is the best ammo to use for this kind of penetration?

Feel free to share your experiences with shooting tin or aerosol cans! I've seen many videos of people shooting soda cans, but that aluminum is too thin for me to get an accurate feel for what I want to do. Thanks!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Pressurised cans are fairly standard game for the slingshot can hunter just set yourself up with some high speed bands. As to what will and won't penetrate depends on a lot of variables, however I assume smaller ammo at faster speed will penetrate better. 8mm steel .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This topic comes up from time to time ... look at these threads:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9559-blowing-up-1-spray-paint-can-3-shaving-foam-cans-3-cans-of-coke/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9512-shaving-foam-can-impact/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I got through a big hairspray can with a piece of lead I got from Bill Hayes. I don't know the size, but if I had to guess I'd say .38. I used 3/4 inch straight cut latex from Tex and a Super Pouch. From 11 yards. Lead gets it done.

I'm still shooting at the same can months later. It's just flatter and very concaved, with some holes in it from steel and lead.
The marbles just beat it up and flatten it.

I've shot shaving cream, both large and travel sized cans, and busted them open with
marbles. They don't penetrate... They split the can open.

After the pressure is gone they will punch through sometimes. Usually where I've struck the can repetedly and weakened the
metal.

Shaving cream cans seems to be made of aluminum and the cheap dollar store
hairspray cans seem to be a thick steel. Of the two the hairspray was the toughest.

The nut I'm still trying to crack is the empty propane cylinder... Still haven't gotten through one of those.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

sounds messy but fun. id try 9.5mm and 11mm steel. also, do not forget to take out the steel balls that make the can rattle, and grant them a second life as ammo.

have fun, post videos if possible! 

cheers, remco


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

If you can get around 300fps with 00buck lead or 3/8steel you will almost certainly puncture if not pass clean through, depending on the can and whether the can is hard against an object as opposed to a suspended can that will absorb the hit.. a 5/16 steel @ 350fps will also get good results..


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I love 36 cal lead, 1 inch straight cut, real good power and penetration.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

.490 lead launched by double TBG or 17/45 will shred a spray can.


----------

